# 12 WEEKS PREGNANT AND THRUSH



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Looking for advice.

I have what feels like thrush or the beginning of it. Just wondering if I can use Canasten.

I bought the pessary and cream today. I planned not to insert to far up?

I just couldnt suffer christmas feeling like that!!!

Is it ok  havent used it yet planned to have a bath and use tonight??

Nx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Neave,

Congrats on your pregnancy 

Canestan (clotrimazole) is fine to use. It hs usually the first thing prescribed for thrush  Hope it helps!

Love
Maz x


----------

